# MCCEE AND MCCQE



## bilal.hr (Apr 27, 2007)

HELLO!

DEAR MODERATOR AND OTHER MEMBERS KINDLY GIVE ME SOME INFORMATION ABOUT MCCQE AND MCCEE. AND HOW ARE THEY RELATED TO EACH OTHER?

REGARDS,

BILAL HR


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

What do you want to know specifically about the two? 

The MCCEE is the test given to IMG's before they can take the MCCQE (part 1, then part 2). Part 1 is a written test, and part 2 is test that assesses your skills, attitude, and knowledge of clinical medicine. It's basically just like the USMLE part1/part 2.

For people graduating from medical colleges in Canada, they can take the MCCQE directly and do not have to take the MCCEE.

The MCCEE is only for IMG's.


----------



## Sana Badar (Jun 27, 2010)

*Please read the forum rules. Thanks- Rizwan.*


----------

